# Bison Testicles



## wyogoob

This is my first attempt at Bison balls. They are as good as any hog or beef calf nuts I have ever had.

Here's how:
Remove the slimy membranous sack and any tubes from the testicles. Soak them overnight in some lightly salted water to remove the blood:


Cleaned bison balls from a mature wild buffalo will look something like this:


Simmer the testicles for 7 to 10 minutes in lightly salted water or broth. Just lightly parboil them. If they're cooked too long or if the water boils the balls will burst.

Drain and rinse in cool water. Set aside until cool. Cut a slit in the skin about 3" long and then skin them. The skin is tough. A single-edge razor blade works better than a knife:


Slice about 3/8" thick, dip in an egg/milk mixture and then roll or dip in your favorite breading.

egg/milk dip:
2 eggs with 2/3rd cup of milk

coating:
1 part flour
1 part corn meal
3 parts crackers, pulverized in a blender
pinch of salt



Deep fat fry until a golden brown. These took about 7 minutes:


Testicles have the consistency of scallops and have no offal-like flavor. The taste is mild, maybe a little like chicken gizzards.

Serve as an appetizer with some dipping sauce. Ranch or ****tail sauce is great.

.


----------



## wyogoob

2 bison testicles will feed 8 people from Utah or 1 hog farmer from Illinois. :grin:


----------



## Idratherbehunting

When I was about 12, we castarated a couple big bull calves and at the recommendation of a neighbor, I decided to try them. I just fried them without any breading. My family has not let me live it down, but if you could get past the fact of what you were eating, the flavor wasn't bad. 

Your recipe looks a lot better. But it's still a testicle.


----------



## wyogoob

I use to eat elk nuts and just quit. They taste OK, but it's a lot of work for what little meat you get out of them. I should save them (all) when hunting with a group.

.


----------



## Catherder

Ahhh, the original Rocky Mountain oysters. 

Bull "oysters" aren't bad eating. Back in the grad school days, the college would hold a party called "the Nut Fry" every year at a country restaurant/club outside of town. Good times.


----------



## Ton_Def

Yup. Goob has outdone himself. Just when I thought I had seen it all... :O>>:

Longbow get in here, ya gotta see this!!


----------



## Dunkem

When I was growing up in Meadow Utah that was the funnest time of the year.Branding,dehorning,nutting.Ahh I can still smell the hair burning.


----------



## longbow

Again, I have to hold back. Liiiiiisaaaa, hold my hair back!


----------



## wyogoob

One time back when we lived in Illinois Mrs Goob's uncle paid us an unannounced visit. I had just dressed and poached a bucket of pig nuts. 

Uncle Carl says "Whadda ya got there?
"Rocky Mountain Oysters" I said.
"I love oysters" he replied.
"Great, I'll fry some of these up" I told him.

So I sliced a dozen or so of the nuts, deep fat fried them, and then served up a big plate full of the succulent morsels with some ****tail sauce. Uncle Carl just "pigged out", "made a hog out of himself" "went nuts over them".....uh....sorry 'bout that.  

He said "best fried oysters I ever had." He really thought they were oysters. We never told him otherwise. :grin:

.


----------



## Critter

It is surprising what people will eat when they don't know what they are actually eating. 

That was my first experience with Rocky Mountain Oysters, since then I can't wait for spring to come around and the local Rocky Mountain Oyster Fest.


----------



## NHS

Sometimes there are no words....


----------



## NHS

Top of the page!! First ever experience for me on a testicle thread.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I think I would rather try the head cheese.:-o


----------



## longbow

Critter said:


> It is surprising what people will eat when they don't know what they are actually eating.
> 
> That was my first experience with Rocky Mountain Oysters, since then I can't wait for spring to come around and the local Rocky Mountain Oyster Fest.


It's true. I cooked up some cougar and took it to work one time. Everybody loved the delicious white chunks in my stew....until I told them what it was. One guy was actually ticked off about it.


----------



## Catherder

Fowlmouth said:


> I think I would rather try the head cheese.:-o


I wonder if Goob is going to make head cheese out of the bison head, or have a mount made from of it?


----------



## Springville Shooter

Is it normal to have a mild aching sensation after reading this thread?------SS


----------



## Idratherbehunting

Springville Shooter said:


> Is it normal to have a mild aching sensation after reading this thread?------SS


I think so. I know anytime I was castrating animals growing up, there was definitely some sympathy pain felt.


----------



## wyogoob

Springville Shooter said:


> Is it normal to have a mild aching sensation after reading this thread?------SS


I think it depends where the mild aching sensation is located. :smile:

.


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> It's true. I cooked up some cougar and took it to work one time. Everybody loved the delicious white chunks in my stew....until I told them what it was. One guy was actually ticked off about it.


I hear that. I always go out of my way to let everyone know what the dish is made from. Usually I put little tags on the stuff.

A couple years ago I put out a big pot of racoon BBQ during a chemical plant turnaround. Thought I had told everyone up front that it was ****. One guy didn't get the message and really got pissed; even turned me into the plant safety department....geeze


----------



## DallanC

No-one here has eaten at the Cowboy Grub on Foothill drive? They have 'nuts on the menu year round. Not bad either.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster

I know a guy who prepared cow balls for his girlfriend and her kids for mothers day. Lol I asked him what they tasted like and he said "Balls" lol. I then asked if they liked them and he said the kids whined and wouldn't eat them. He also said he didn't get desert that night either. I think she left him lol. So be careful who you feed your ballz to.


----------



## Catherder

swbuckmaster said:


> I know a guy who prepared *cow balls *for his girlfriend


How is that possible? -Ov-;-)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Catherder said:


> How is that possible? -Ov-;-)


maybe they were ovaries


----------



## Catherder

While on the subject, I remembered the name of that watering hole made famous for its Rocky Mountain oysters and where we used to hold the "Nut fry" each year. I suppose if you find yourself in Severance CO, you could stop by. ;-)

http://www.brucesbar123.com/


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Catherder said:


> While on the subject, I remembered the name of that watering hole made famous for its Rocky Mountain oysters and where we used to hold the "Nut fry" each year. I suppose if you find yourself in Severance CO, you could stop by. ;-)
> 
> http://www.brucesbar123.com/


been there more than once. Even ordered some over the phone from him before.

Another good spot is the Proud Cut Saloon in Cody Wyoming.


----------



## Packfish

Went to the Testicle Festival in Montana- decent festival- I bought a T shirt for my 6 year old son that had a Bull crossing it's legs and said Testicle Festival on it. Wouldn't you know it he stuffed in his book bag and put it on when he got on the bus- I got a call from the first grade teacher.


----------



## Catherder

Mr Muleskinner said:


> maybe they were ovaries


Maybe it was one of Lonetrees selenium deficient cows?


----------



## wyogoob

Considering the way I grew up I find it incredibly odd that people find it odd to eat testicles.

When I fried the bison balls up Mrs. Goob was in the living room.

I yelled "Hey, ya want some bison Rocky Mountain oysters?"
"Raw or fried?" she asked. 

We've been together a long time. :smile:

.


----------



## wyogoob

Woodruff Utah has a Testicle Festival the last of May - first of June. I have never been to the event, always on the road that time of year.

Anyone that went to it told me the Testicle Festival was "nuts" and everyone had a "ball".

.


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> Anyone that went to it told me the Testicle Festival was "nuts" and everyone had a "ball".
> 
> .


Or two or three....-/|\\-


----------



## Fowlmouth

And I thought the Bisons heart was big. :smile: How heavy were those balls anyway? :hungry:


----------



## wyogoob

Christmas eve we left Santa some bison balls and a drink:


Geeze, he ate all of them and left a good tip:


The money will help pay the bill at the locker plant.


----------



## wyogoob

Fowlmouth said:


> And I thought the Bisons heart was big. :smile: How heavy were those balls anyway? :hungry:


5 or 6 ounces each would be my guess, about the same as an average lobster tail.

.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> Christmas eve we left Santa some bison balls and a drink:
> 
> 
> Geeze, he ate all of them and left a good tip:
> 
> 
> The money will help pay the bill at the locker plant.


I bet after eating about a million cookies and gallons of milk, the Rocky Mountain oysters were a nice treat. Hopefully, he didn't run over grandma with the reindeer while being over the limit. ;-)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Christmas eve we left Santa some bison balls and a drink:
> 
> 
> Geeze, he ate all of them and left a good tip:
> 
> 
> The money will help pay the bill at the locker plant.


Hey everybody, be sure to get yer nuts out for Santa Claus this Christmas!!!

.


----------



## wyogoob

So I'm on the Smith n Wesson Forum trying to impress everyone there how gun-smart I am. There's a thread about Bison Balls that's on like page 6 by the time I jump in. They're all talking about bison testicles so I post my bison testicle pictures. Gawd, they all loved it. 

But I don't go back to page 1 to see what the original post is about. Yikes, it was about meat balls not testicles. They locked the thread. **** moderators.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> So I'm on the Smith n Wesson Forum trying to impress everyone there how gun-smart I am. There's a thread about Bison Balls that's on like page 6 by the time I jump in. They're all talking about bison testicles so I post my bison testicle pictures. Gawd, they all loved it.
> 
> But I don't go back to page 1 to see what the original post is about. Yikes, it was about meat balls not testicles. They locked the thread. **** moderators.
> 
> .


Well at least it wasn't about frozen yellow Lab nuts... :EAT::EAT::EAT:


----------



## willfish4food

wyogoob said:


> So I'm on the Smith n Wesson Forum trying to impress everyone there how gun-smart I am. There's a thread about Bison Balls that's on like page 6 by the time I jump in. They're all talking about bison testicles so I post my bison testicle pictures. Gawd, they all loved it.
> 
> But I don't go back to page 1 to see what the original post is about. Yikes, it was about meat balls not testicles. They locked the thread. **** moderators.
> 
> .


That's freaking hilarious!


----------

